# Do you never study?



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

I never study because a decent grasp of the material will usually get me a B, and a C at worst. If I've been to class for a reasonable amount of time. Then again, my performance in school gets worse every semester just because of depression and SA. It's hard to find motivation to do well in school when you're depressed in general. Grades don't give me a real sense of accomplishment. I guess they used to, but it doesn't matter anymore. What's the point when I'm not sharing my life with anybody?


----------



## Remnant of Dawn (Feb 22, 2012)

I study alot, but that's mostly because I don't have too much else to do and it gives me a sense of purpose.

Somehow, working all day makes me feel okay about being alone most of the time. Plus I just have a ton of stuff that needs to get done.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

I rarely study except for major tests like AP and the SAT.


----------



## vitaminu100 (Jul 18, 2011)

I barely studied during my first semester, mostly because I'm lazy. Like you, I think I can get by with understanding the key concepts. Do I need to read the whole fvcking book which I'm probably not going to understand or remember anyway?

I'm doing Arts, and most of the readings I don't even read, unless if it's related to an assignment. When I do study, it's for assignments, or random stuff for my own interest, not other academic stuff. And I "like" the arts... I can only imagine how it'd be for someone who didn't like what they were studying.


----------



## zzz (Jun 19, 2013)

I have no friends, no girlfriend, don't like video games or tv, so studying is really the only thing I have to do. Breaks are absolute psychological torture, I usually end up pacing back and forth in my room all day everyday. I hate my life so very very much.


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

I just started studying this semester (3rd semester in college). I finally have the mindset of "If you are capable of getting all A's (by studying), why settle for less?"

Wish I would've taken High school more seriously. Could have gotten a few scholarships.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

I study a fair amount, I suppose.



galacticsenator said:


> I rarely study except for major tests like AP and the SAT.


If I recall correctly, then you're going into computer engineering. So, don't worry, you'll start studying soon enough. ^_^


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

I don't even know what studying is.


----------



## Nono441 (May 14, 2012)

I spend almost no time actively studying, because personal experience has taught me that it was always a waste of time to do so. I prefer learning by osmosis, and besides, working on your own projects beats doing homework anyway. And it helps build time management skills.

Though I admit I haven't been doing a stellar job lately, but.. hey, give me a break


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

Well, I personally study a lot because I'm really interested in what's being taught (Computer Engineering, so a ton of math, physics and computer science) and anyway, I don't have anything better to do. And I guess it's also the fact that grades do give me a great sense of accomplishment, at least I know I'm doing good in something.


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

Nono441 said:


> I spend almost no time actively studying, because personal experience has taught me that it was always a waste of time to do so. I prefer learning by osmosis, and besides, *working on your own projects beats doing homework anyway. And it helps build time management skills.*
> 
> Though I admit I haven't been doing a stellar job lately, but.. hey, give me a break


See this is the main problem I have. I'm working on a music degree and a graphic design degree, but I've always been doing those things obsessively in my own spare time since I was in high school. I've taught myself a crazy amount of information on the subjects without school, so all the projects I have to work on in classes seem completely boring - because they have nothing to do with the ways I'm creative on my own.


----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

I managed to get through high school and three degrees with minimal study. Upon entering into my fourth degree, I was in for a rude shock when I discovered my fellow students not only copiously studied for tests but also studied every week in their own time. Since then, I've really applied myself and learnt study not only has academic benefits but actually is enjoyable.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

Raeden said:


> I study a fair amount, I suppose.
> 
> If I recall correctly, then you're going into computer engineering. So, don't worry, you'll start studying soon enough. ^_^


Nope, computer science. Nein I don't want to study :afr.


----------



## vanilla90 (Jun 22, 2010)

I find it very hard to actually do work, a real shame because I could be getting straight A's if I put the effort in.


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

vanilla90 said:


> I find it very hard to actually do work, a real shame because I could be getting straight A's if I put the effort in.


What helped me was Failing a course and losing my scholarship :lol


----------



## Remnant of Dawn (Feb 22, 2012)

galacticsenator said:


> Nope, computer science. Nein I don't want to study :afr.


Yeah, well I never studied in high school either. It's been one month in college for CS so far and IT'S FREAKING RIDICULOUS. I'm up till like midnight trying to prove that a knight can get to any space on a chessboard given a certain amount of moves, or that big-o is transitive.

The worst part is my programming class, you know, the stuff I really enjoy, is absurdly easy and takes up like 0% of my time. Ah well. The math stuff isn't _too _bad, I guess.


----------



## vanilla90 (Jun 22, 2010)

musiclover55 said:


> What helped me was Failing a course and losing my scholarship :lol


HAHA well, that is one way to get motivation :lol


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

Lol glad to hear about similar problems. I'm bombing my math class currently, but it hasn't convinced me to start studying yet...if I skate by with a C, I'll be forever grateful.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

I study a lot because I have no friends or job. It really sucks as I feel grades aren't nearly as important as social skills/ work experience.

O well not like I will ever have the skills to get a career anyways.


----------



## guitarmatt (Aug 13, 2009)

always starting over said:


> It's hard to find motivation to do well in school when you're depressed in general. Grades don't give me a real sense of accomplishment. I guess they used to, but it doesn't matter anymore. What's the point when I'm not sharing my life with anybody?


Yeah, I can completely relate. I used to be motivated to study and at least felt some accomplishment from getting good grades, but that disappeared halfway through HS and throughout college so far. I just don't see the point anymore, I have lost that completely..I will only study if something actually interests me, which is rare. I don't even have a major yet and honestly don't want to have to pick one. All the classes I take feel pointless, as I am just taking them for the sake of doing something besides sit at home all day.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

guitarmatt said:


> , I have lost that completely..I will only study if something actually interests me, which is rare


This is the only thing that you should study, it's not human to care about something which does not interest them, I found this out around a year back and it helped me find what interests me better.


----------



## Slumknox (Feb 25, 2013)

Usually I study for every class. I have been taking math courses for the past few semesters, and I have to study constantly. What sucks is that I simply cannot memorize worthless, and tedious steps. Thus, I can study for days and days for a math exam, and barely pull-off a C. **** DRIVES ME NUTZ


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

I study each time I get a fresh set of notes. I hate cramming and I hate when everything catches up to me. It would not be wise to fool around if you're taking 7 classes in uni like me. I hate how so much of my time is wasted studying though...


----------



## EternalTime (Oct 10, 2013)

I study sometimes for my math courses besides that I feel like I can do well enough without the extra time.


----------



## Laith (Mar 20, 2009)

I rarely studied before in undergrad...just like a day or two before a test only. but I'm in medical school now and I can't get away with that method anymore. I study everyday...


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

When I wrote my Interprovincial back in the day, to study I wrote out about 60 pages worth of notes and studied that every night (read the notes, re-read the notes, re-re-read the notes, etc, etc etc); it was a pretty boring read, but for me it's easier to study point form notes over reading 2' worth of books.

The test was a breeze.

So yes, when I have a test I study whenever possible.


----------



## russianruby (Jan 29, 2013)

I don't see the point in studying and getting good grades anymore. It's not like I'm going to get a job anyways...heck even walmart thinks I'm not good enough to manage their registers.....


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

I don't study either, except for math, because I now realize my lazy *** is earning me a D in that class. I might cram study if I realize I have a poor-ish grade in the class and it is the night before a big exam (i.e. the midterm in sociology I had last week).


----------

